# Pro Exotics



## silverback (Sep 27, 2011)

a fire destroyed Chad Brown's Pro Exotics in the last couple of hours. apparently the fire started on a neighbouring lot and spread and only one snake has survived.

Pro Exotics Reptiles, the Nation's finest captive bred Snakes and Monitors, your source for Infrared Thermometer, Temp Gun.

our thoughts are with you guys


----------



## Colin (Sep 27, 2011)

thats terrible news.. so sorry to hear this..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 27, 2011)

Bloody terribly alright .
My commiserations to all involved with the store.


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Sep 27, 2011)

That is beyond devastating. I really hope they are able to rebuild quickly. Such a waste.


----------



## herpingjournal (Sep 27, 2011)

this is devastating, but ..............



they have a number of eggs incubating which have been spared, including these _prasinus_ which hatched after the fire!


----------



## Bryce (Sep 27, 2011)

This is terrible for them. Sorry to hear and i hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 27, 2011)

herpingjournal said:


> this is devastating, but ..............
> 
> 
> 
> they have a number of eggs incubating which have been spared, including these _prasinus_ which hatched after the fire!



What a tragedy. Great to see that little miracle poking its head out though!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 27, 2011)

A tragedy indeed .. everyones worst nightmare

I am sure all Australian Herpetologists will send lots of BIG strong kind thoughts to all concerned


----------



## Morgwynn (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh those poor animals. What a horrific thing to happen. At least they didn't lose the eggs, but everyone involved must be absolutely devastated with the damage.


----------



## Erebos (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry to here that. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 27, 2011)

Lost for words A.T.M. Shocking


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 27, 2011)

So much damage..that's incredibly devastating. Poor things never stood a chance, very sorry to hear.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 27, 2011)

As fellow Reptile Keepers can we offer Pro Exotics (Robyn and Chad) support by offering our positive thoughts to help them through this mortifying ordeal.

Just let them know people from Down Under really care and share their pain

Rest if you must Pro Exotics but don't quit - Australia cares


----------



## traceylee (Sep 27, 2011)

I saw the photos from this on another thread started earlier today also. They near made me cry 
How truly horrible for them.


----------



## Royziee (Sep 27, 2011)

One surviver boa, a few ratsnakes and some incubating eggs are still ok


----------



## euphorion (Sep 27, 2011)

Ugh, that's just beyond comprehension. Such loss!


----------

